# teachers wages



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

hi can anybody give us an idea of how much kindergarden teachers earn ?my wife is a primary teacher here in the uk and when we have tryed to look on the net we found one site that gave a figure which was for toronto and 2007 which was not very helpfull.any info would be gr8 thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

getmeoutofhere said:


> hi can anybody give us an idea of how much kindergarden teachers earn ?my wife is a primary teacher here in the uk and when we have tryed to look on the net we found one site that gave a figure which was for toronto and 2007 which was not very helpfull.any info would be gr8 thanks.


Can't find any more info than you did. I would take the 2007 figure and add, say, 5-7%.


----------



## chan_konabe (Mar 8, 2009)

Education is a provincial responsibility so many things, such as salary, vary amongst the provinces. To further complicate the matter, salaries depend on whether or not you're working in a public, private or a band school. In addition, salaries are often determined on a grid with respect to one's level of education (bachelor's, post-grad cert, masters, phd) and one's seniority in the school (number of years worked, usually maxing out around 10 years). As a result, it's hard to get an accurate figure without more details.


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

chan_konabe said:


> Education is a provincial responsibility so many things, such as salary, vary amongst the provinces. To further complicate the matter, salaries depend on whether or not you're working in a public, private or a band school. In addition, salaries are often determined on a grid with respect to one's level of education (bachelor's, post-grad cert, masters, phd) and one's seniority in the school (number of years worked, usually maxing out around 10 years). As a result, it's hard to get an accurate figure without more details.


thanks .here in the uk my wife is at the top of her pay scale with 18 yrs in service in the uk system she is very expensive compared with a newly qualified teacher


----------



## chan_konabe (Mar 8, 2009)

getmeoutofhere said:


> thanks .here in the uk my wife is at the top of her pay scale with 18 yrs in service in the uk system she is very expensive compared with a newly qualified teacher


I'll give you the salary grid figures for my local public school district in BC. Teachers max out after 10 years on the grid and these maxed out salaries are: for a bachelors $64 000, for a post-grad cert $72 000, for a masters $78 000, for a phd $80 000. I've been told that BC has the third highest salary amongst the provinces, just behind Ontario and Alberta.


----------



## 123me (Apr 28, 2009)

QECO/COEQ

Not sure where you plan to live, but this site may help for Ontario.


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

123me said:


> QECO/COEQ
> 
> Not sure where you plan to live, but this site may help for Ontario.


thanks its ontario we want to go to


----------

